# Audio levels management



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Certain channels are almost 2x the audio level of those of other channels.

What I propose is that for each channel viewed from each provider, Tivo collect statistics on the mean amplitude of channels, with sampling at random intervals for several weeks. Tivo calculates the mean amplitude bias (positive or negative), and records the channel at a lower or higher volume using this bias number.

Statistics collected by the Tivos themselves, so no huge amounts of capital required for more hardware. 

==JT==


----------

